
Ask HN: Personal electrical engineering curriculum? - alltakendamned
Along the lines of the personal MBA, I&#x27;m interested to learn which books or course materials you would recommend if someone wants to acquire the knowledge typically found in an electrical engineering degree by themselves?
I have tinkered with things such as Arduino and Raspberry Pi&#x27;s, but would like to understand things in a more fundamental way.<p>My specific interest goes out to Electronics and Telecommunications.
I personally prefer books and applied exercises&#x2F;experimentation, video courses don&#x27;t tend to work for me.<p>Thanks !
======
tntn
I would recommend reading Oppenheim's Signals & Systems book. It's important
material for many subfields of EE.

------
senatorobama
Will this help you get a job ?

